# Pool will kill your ratings and lead to deactivation



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

Get your ratings up by ignoring pool requests. It's that simple, no pool- better ratings- more pool- poor ratings and deactivation risk. If you want to keep driving, only do X and watch your ratings return to normal.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

mikejm said:


> Get your ratings up by ignoring pool requests. It's that simple, no pool- better ratings- more pool- poor ratings and deactivation risk. If you want to keep driving, only do X and watch your ratings return to normal.


I agree! But I want to get to 500 rides and I can't do that if I ignore pools.


----------



## McKenna (Feb 14, 2017)

mikejm said:


> Get your ratings up by ignoring pool requests. It's that simple, no pool- better ratings- more pool- poor ratings and deactivation risk. If you want to keep driving, only do X and watch your ratings return to normal.


I think you are right about that. If you have someone in your car and you go to pick someone up and you have to wait, the original rider gets irritated. I noticed my ratings went down tonight when that happened a couple of times


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Don't be a fool and accept pool.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I want to get to 500 rides


Why? You know there is no bonus or incentive right?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> Why? You know there is no bonus or incentive right?


500 "rated" rides


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> 500 "rated" rides


Ok then, why do you want to get to 500 rated trips?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> Ok then, why do you want to get to 500 rated trips?


More cushion so bad ratings don't hurt so bad.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

brendon292 said:


> Ok then, why do you want to get to 500 rated trips?


Probably because he got bad ratings when he started and after 500, they begin to fall off.


----------

